# IT'S SPECKTRA'S ONE YEAR ANNIVERSARY!!!!



## Chelsea (Jun 11, 2005)

I can hardly believe it.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 and we just keep getting better.


----------



## roxybc (Jun 11, 2005)

Yeah, congrats to the  best MAC site ever!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Just wondering when are the color swatches going to be on the color stories pages so we can see them all?


----------



## Chelsea (Jun 11, 2005)

we're workin on it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 it's a big project


----------



## Onederland (Jun 11, 2005)

and it's gonna be sexy. RAWR!

WOOT WOOT SPECKTRA ROXORZ MY SOXORZ.


----------



## SingleWinged (Jun 11, 2005)

Happy birthday Specktra!!! aka the greatest MAC resource evah.


----------



## speakerpunk (Jun 11, 2005)

*It *IS* a momentus day! r/o*

It's also my birfday...2 great things to celebrate on June 11th *happy dances*  Happy Birthday Specktra!!! *passes out from too much champagne*


----------



## Belladonnastrap (Jun 11, 2005)

Happy Birthday Specktra *cheer*


----------



## Lipstick (Jun 11, 2005)

Happy Birthday!
and thank you so much for your great work!!!!

Lipstick


----------



## mac_obsession (Jun 11, 2005)

Woohooo 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 God I love this site


----------



## pleasurekitten (Jun 11, 2005)

HAPPY ANNIVERSARY SPECKTRA!!!
What would I do without you guys?
I love this site and I LOVE MAC MAKEUP!!!


----------



## ishtarchick (Jun 11, 2005)

happy b'day Specktra!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













  I've not been here for that long but still, i think this place is becoming more and more awesome each time, keep up the great work girls!!!


----------



## tabgirl (Jun 11, 2005)

*I am a semi-newbie but I am completely addicted to this site, and I have to say it is such an amazing, talented, outgoing group!! Thank you admins/mods for making this such a great place to hang out!*


----------



## ethereal (Jun 11, 2005)

i'm only new but i totally love this site.


----------



## Christi239 (Jun 11, 2005)

Thanks to the mods for all that you've done for us!


----------



## Juneplum (Jun 11, 2005)

:loveya:  :loveya:  :loveya:


----------



## Miss_MAC (Jun 11, 2005)

WOO i just joined 6 days ago, but guess where I've been for the past 6 days heh...RIGHT IN FRONT OF MY COMP!! lol I love this site and all the lovelys on here!! HAPPY B-DAY SPECKTRA!!


----------



## mspixieears (Jun 12, 2005)

Happy birthday, and thanks so much to the people that make it happen - this site is not only a fab resource, but seems also to have a lovely mix of diverse, friendly individuals. Plus internationals like myself never feel like we have to constantly apologise for not living in North America.

Go Specktra team!


----------



## user2 (Jun 12, 2005)

:loveya: :loveya: :loveya: :loveya: :loveya: :loveya: :loveya: :loveya: :loveya: :loveya: :loveya: :loveya: :loveya: :loveya: :loveya:  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	































I'm so much in love with that site I want to marry it! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Lets hope for another 200 years that we all and our children and grandchildren can enjoy the amazing site!

Keep donig what you're doing! You're doing amazing!


----------



## makeuplover (Jun 12, 2005)

HAPPY ANNIVERSARY!!! im so happy that theres a site like this..if it wasnt for specktra i would be lost when it comes to mac..i learn so much here


----------



## Shoe Crazy (Jun 12, 2005)

Happy Anniversary Specktra!!! Without this site I would be so lost it is such a great source for information and great conversation! Thanks for making it so wonderful!


----------



## PnkCosmo (Jun 12, 2005)

Yeeaaaahhhh Baaabbbyyyy!!!!

Happy MoFo Birthday!!!!!


----------



## canadiangirl_1117 (Jun 12, 2005)

Happy birthday Specktra!!


----------



## Bexx (Jun 12, 2005)

Awww Happy Birthday 2 U!
I am so happy for you guys that the site is such an ultimate success!  It is truly wonderful!  You gals RAWK and so do all the "sassys" on here!

Rock on all!! Cheers and heres to 10 more!


----------



## Jillith (Jun 12, 2005)

Happy anniversary!


----------



## Demosthenes (Jun 12, 2005)

Yay!  Thanks so much for all of the hard work you guys do.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Happy Birthday Specktra.


----------



## thaodotcom (Jun 12, 2005)

happy birfdayyy specktra. the NUMBA 1 mac resource


----------



## AlliSwan (Jun 12, 2005)

Specktra, you keep getting better and better! I don't feel guilty about logging in several [coughdozencough] times a day because there's always something new to look at! I went NUTS when I saw the new collection in color stories, and just wanted to let the mods know the little links under the main pic that take you to swatches for eyeshadows, lipsticks, etc, were a FABULOUS IDEA! Happy birthday!!!


----------



## orodwen (Jun 13, 2005)

hanging your kitty on a rope around your arm is mean, ernie!

*snorts* HAPPY AVVINERSARY!


----------



## GoldieLox (Jun 13, 2005)

:loveya:  :hump:  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	
















  :loveya:  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



















  :!:  :!:  :!:


----------



## HotPinkHeels (Jun 13, 2005)

whoo hoo-Happy Birthday




Can't wait to c whats next


----------



## midnightlouise (Jun 13, 2005)

Yay Specktra! Don't know what I'd do without it! Thanks you guys for making it such a valuable resource!


----------



## MacLover (Jun 13, 2005)

Specktra!

Thanks for all you do!


----------



## TIERAsta (Jun 13, 2005)

happy birthday & congratulations!!  i LOVE this place!!


----------

